
Inside the Partisan Fight for Your News Feed - pmcpinto
https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/inside-the-partisan-fight-for-your-news-feed
======
mi100hael
Oh the irony of BuzzFeed penning an article about partisan click-bait.

~~~
rhcom2
A response from the article:

> It’s important to be clear that partisan news is not the same as fake news,
> nor is it inherently of low quality. Outlets with clear ideological leanings
> often act as standard-bearers for policy ideas and important political
> debate.

~~~
randyrand
(Have only read the title so far, and dont really want to read it giving
buzzfeed ad revenue) The title is not about fake news, it's about partisan
news?

------
socalnate1
Despite all the snark in the comments here, this is actually a rather good
article and analysis of overtly partisan websites and social media.

------
pottersbasilisk
Considering google employees were caught talking about political blacklists on
social media, the war is reaching the next level.

The right is talking openly about creating a completely parallel everything.
The google memo and response just adds fuel to the fire.

